# modeling



## namvet

built this early this summer. USS Missouri. made by Tamiya 1:350 scale































31" long just under 4" beam


----------



## Big Black Dog

Very nice.  I'm impressed.


----------



## strollingbones

how many hours do  you have in that?  very nice...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Waaay cool.   How long did that take?


----------



## namvet

it took about a month. some days i spent only 3-5 hours other days 8-10 plus. I didn't want Tamiya. i wanted Revell but they don't make these in this scale anymore

construction:































I used our lazy susan to spin instead of picking it up











done !!!!!


----------



## Mr. H.

Sweet.


----------



## strollingbones

what ever woman wants on her bakers rack! lol nice


----------



## namvet

thank you all for the compliments. here's a real modeler. he and I are pals. he's a pro and builds more that just ships

Main Page


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Sweet makes me want to get some sniffing glue and get started


----------



## namvet

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Sweet makes me want to get some sniffing glue and get started



just keep the parts away from your nose...............


----------



## Sunni Man

Very nice Namvet


----------



## namvet

BTY the assembly instructions called for the camo scheme like these. but I passed on it.


----------



## Mr. H.

My brother did a superb job on an F-14 Tomcat. I think I gave him $50 for it. How do you store/display your models? Mine must be 20 years old and the decals are fallling off. Also it's dusty as hell- any suggestions?


----------



## namvet

Mr. H. said:


> My brother did a superb job on an F-14 Tomcat. I think I gave him $50 for it. How do you store/display your models? Mine must be 20 years old and the decals are fallling off. Also it's dusty as hell- any suggestions?



I only have this one. I stopped building them years ago. problem is I don't have enough space. this one is on a stand near the dining room. 

I am checking into a plastic or glass display case to put it in for protection. time and exposure to temp and humidity takes its toll.

as far as the dust goes I would suggest compressed air in a can. I use this to clean out my PC. don't get the can to close. I would suggest removing the extension tube and start spraying from a distance. I check this one weekly for dust. so far none yet.  

the rigging on this one is protected from temp and humidity. each line is dragged across a bar of bee's wax to seal it up. many aircraft models have some rigging on them to. I have considered a very light coat of wax on this one for protection. 

you may be able to replace the missing decals. ask him who the manufacture is and see if they sell replacement parts. good luck.


----------

